# Daemoness Prices



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 11, 2012)

Does anyone know around how much a Daemoness 7 string build costs? I know wood, inlays, pickups, etc. are all varying factors contributing to the cost, but I'm sure there is a general ball park that they cost. Thanks!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 11, 2012)

Email him man, its different for everything and im sure he would be willing to hook you up with a special price for a bit of promotion. Im surprised youre asking!


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 11, 2012)

I agree that emailing him is the best way to find out. Sometimes it is good to know a ballpark before bugging the builder or getting him all excited when its just a rough inquiry. Id like to know as well. I mean, for the average Joe is it a guarantee over 4K no matter what the specs? Is it possible for it to be somewhere between 2-3K? Id also really like to know if build times are below 6 months or over 10 months?


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 11, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Email him man, its different for everything and im sure he would be willing to hook you up with a special price for a bit of promotion. Im surprised youre asking!



I just want a nice custom built guitar. Just something totally unique. I mean I know my ESP 7 Tele is, but I just love how classy his guitars are and how unique his inlay work is!

Would definitely just be a studio and home guitar.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 11, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> I just want a nice custom built guitar. Just something totally unique. I mean I know my ESP 7 Tele is, but I just love how classy his guitars are and how unique his inlay work is!
> 
> Would definitely just be a studio and home guitar.



Email him then! Luthiers never like their prices being discussed for custom instruments because then you get whiny people saying "X only paid Y for his guitar waaah waaah" even though the specs are different.
Also, if you want an insane inlay piece, the price is going to go up considerably


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 11, 2012)

drmosh said:


> Email him then! Luthiers never like their prices being discussed for custom instruments because then you get whiny people saying "X only paid Y for his guitar waaah waaah" even though the specs are different.
> Also, if you want an insane inlay piece, the price is going to go up considerably



Very true, I wasn't exactly looking for a "I paid X for my Daemoness" but more of a "They usually are between X and Y, generally". But I agree e-mailing is probably the best route!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 11, 2012)

drmosh said:


> Email him then! Luthiers never like their prices being discussed for custom instruments because then you get whiny people saying "X only paid Y for his guitar waaah waaah" even though the specs are different.
> Also, if you want an insane inlay piece, the price is going to go up considerably



Yeah and sometimes they give you a cute bum discount, after all, Paul has to afford all his multiple Vik's somehow


----------



## IB-studjent- (Apr 11, 2012)

Email is the best solution. Have fun waiting though, there's a long wait, but well deserved.


----------



## eurolove (Apr 11, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Very true, I wasn't exactly looking for a "I paid X for my Daemoness" but more of a "They usually are between X and Y, generally". But I agree e-mailing is probably the best route!



if you tell him that you play for whitechapel there is a very good chance you wont have to pay very much at all, i seriously doubt Misha and Nolly pay full price for theirs.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Apr 11, 2012)

Daemoness builds for traditional shaped 6s & 7s,start at 1750 GBP, or roughly $2700 depending on the exchnage rate. There are material costs, hardware, pickups, artwork and inlays, which will add a few hundred more GBP to the cost. He offers discounted or at cost rates (market dependent) for some materials including woods, and inlays and artwork can be between 150-300 GBP; but this highly depends on the materials and level of artwork, research, behind-the-scenes work involved. Simple inlays will be cheaper, and massive pieces of hand drawn art can top 300 GBP. He does it all by hand, no technology involved, before clearcoating it. He treats every bit of hand work like it was a personal painting, and he always makes it his interpretation and unique to the guitar and to Daemoness. Dylan's work is not cheap, but considering what you get it is very affordable in value and worth every penny, IMAO. 

Here's an example of costs: the Jesus of Nazareth Cimmerian body art would be around 200 GBP. He was (maybe still is) asking 2200 GBP ($3500) for the masterpiece Crypt 7 Cimmerian, case included. It's specs are high:

swamp ash body
flame maple top
maple neck
ziricote fret board
BKP aftermaths, Hipshot hardware
white binding
dye on wood artwork with inlaid mother-of-pearl maggots and abalone flies with real fly wings

I'm mesmorized by this guitar. $3500? If I had the extra cash and didn't already have one booked in the Dameoness build log... HHHNNNGGG!

Mine is upwards of that but it's very high spec. I think Roo's Master of Tridents 7 went for similar, and it had piezo sadles, etc. Personally I think his guitars are way affordable when you weigh in the options and the level of detail he puts into these labors of love, or as Dylan would say "destruction of the flesh by the pitiless steel". He is amazing to work with and discuss not only guitar specs but general history, mythology, and all things metal. Incredibly intelligent and talented dude.

Oh yeah, build time right now is a long shot, like 12-14 months to be delivered to your cave. That much work in his log book! Still I think if you want something truly unique, a living piece of musical art, then you should email Dylan a serious quote or at least discuss a few possibilities.

No, I'm not paid to write this and no it won't bring the cost of my build down! Total fanboy, but who isn't?


----------



## drmosh (Apr 11, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yeah and sometimes they give you a cute bum discount, after all, Paul has to afford all his multiple Vik's somehow



nah, that's just because I get paid lots of money because I paid attention at school and worked hard after that 

also, why are you not banned? what's going on


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 11, 2012)

eurolove said:


> if you tell him that you play for whitechapel there is a very good chance you wont have to pay very much at all, i seriously doubt Misha and Nolly pay full price for theirs.



Depends. With small shops and operations, giving a rebate on a guitar is losing money...you don't really recoup with more orders since you have your hands full already. I reckon Daemoness has a fairly long waiting list to begin with, receiving dozens of orders of Periphery fans he can fulfill in two years will not pay his rent today.

Big companies can afford to make rebates because: 
-Those rebates are insignificant when compared to the cash flow as a whole
-they can churn out hunderds if not thousands of guitars.

I highly doubt James Hetfield got his KLs for free, and he's one of the most bankable endorser around. ESP can give him tons of guitars, what's 2K$ to them ?


----------



## IronGoliath (Apr 11, 2012)

I've been afraid of asking this question but now that I know the price.. cheers mates. I have something to save up for


----------



## MikeH (Apr 11, 2012)

eurolove said:


> if you tell him that you play for whitechapel there is a very good chance you wont have to pay very much at all, i seriously doubt Misha and Nolly pay full price for theirs.



Not to mention Nolly actually works for Daemoness.


----------



## bob123 (Apr 11, 2012)

I was quoted 2880 + 300 shipping for a quilt top 7 string lol.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 11, 2012)

bob123 said:


> I was quoted 2880 + 300 shipping for a quilt top 7 string lol.



what's "lol" about that?


----------



## bob123 (Apr 11, 2012)

drmosh said:


> what's "lol" about that?



300 for shipping? 2880 for whats basically an off the shelf model for him with no inlays or other "Custom" work, I thought it was a bit excessive. 15-1700 makes a lot more sense to me for that model I asked for. 

Im quite aware of what it costs to build a guitar, overhead, and all that jazz. Don't write me off as a guy expecting to get a custom for 600$ lol.

edit: for the record, Im not saying they "Arent worth it", Im merely saying they arent worth it to ME is all. Im sure they make kickass stuff!


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 11, 2012)

Well, some luthiers actually *like* doing inlays so a guitar without them does not raise their enthusiasm overmuch.
The best way to get a good price from a custom luthier is to make him build a guitar he actually wants to build. You might even get it before all the bland orders.


----------



## bob123 (Apr 11, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> Well, some luthiers actually *like* doing inlays so a guitar without them does not raise their enthusiasm overmuch.
> The best way to get a good price from a custom luthier is to make him build a guitar he actually wants to build. You might even get it before all the bland orders.




Perhaps. I just filled out his online quote form a while back, got an email back. Said "ouch..." closed the email, and took a cold shower


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 11, 2012)

bob123 said:


> 300 for shipping? 2880 for whats basically an off the shelf model for him with no inlays or other "Custom" work, I thought it was a bit excessive. 15-1700 makes a lot more sense to me for that model I asked for.
> 
> Im quite aware of what it costs to build a guitar, overhead, and all that jazz. Don't write me off as a guy expecting to get a custom for 600$ lol.
> 
> edit: for the record, Im not saying they "Arent worth it", Im merely saying they arent worth it to ME is all. Im sure they make kickass stuff!



$300 for shipping of a guitar in case across continents is pretty usual, I'm amazed to be able to get below $200 from Europe/US. I really don't think with the amount of effort/time Dylan puts into his builds (even standard), as well as the cost of the parts/woods, that 15-1700 would be very profitable. Hell, down here, an Ibanez RG1527 used to be over $2,000 new, and that's mass produced, mostly machine-made work.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 11, 2012)

bob123 said:


> 300 for shipping? 2880 for whats basically an off the shelf model for him with no inlays or other "Custom" work, I thought it was a bit excessive. 15-1700 makes a lot more sense to me for that model I asked for.
> 
> Im quite aware of what it costs to build a guitar, overhead, and all that jazz. Don't write me off as a guy expecting to get a custom for 600$ lol.
> 
> edit: for the record, Im not saying they "Arent worth it", Im merely saying they arent worth it to ME is all. Im sure they make kickass stuff!



so what's normal for shipping a guitar case in your opinion? 
I'm writing you off as a guy that expects to pay 1500 for a custom, from a guy that runs a one-man-shop of ridiculous quality. Not gonna happen


----------



## bob123 (Apr 11, 2012)

drmosh said:


> so what's normal for shipping a guitar case in your opinion?
> I'm writing you off as a guy that expects to pay 1500 for a custom, from a guy that runs a one-man-shop of ridiculous quality. Not gonna happen




I recently shipped a guitar to australia for 82$, and a guitar body loaded for 63$ to australia, and shipped guitar with case to england for 42$. All within the last year. That body I shipped to JP universe yesterday. I had a guitar shipped to me from china with case for 38$ (albeit freight shipping). I use USPS for shipping internationally. 

Not my opinions, its facts. If hes charging 300 for shipping, he's over charging, sorry. 

Also, I didn't say he was over charging, I *clearly* stated he's too expensive for *ME*. If he was over charging, he'd have no sales. 

Plenty of folks will do a custom guitar for 15-2000$. A comparable guitar from DTM was 1900$. 

Im not some kid trolling around, I actually do research, and use numbers I've seen to base my decisions.


----------



## Razzy (Apr 11, 2012)

bob123 said:


> shipped guitar with case to england for 42$.



I don't know how you're managing these shipping prices, it cost me more than that to send a guitar to Massachusetts.

Edit: I will add, value of the guitar plays into the shipping cost BIG TIME, so if you're not insuring it and claiming a low value, I can see how it could keep the cost down, though, if something happens, you're fucked.

I doubt very much Dylan doesn't insure his shipments for what they're worth, and then you're looking at the extra money for customs and taxes and whatnot.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 11, 2012)

I think you're forgetting how shitty the USD is compared to the GBP right now.

And I believe Razzy hit the nail on the head regarding shipping. Though, always request a shipping invoice if you think you're being overcharged. It'll have everything itemized.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 11, 2012)

bob123 said:


> I recently shipped a guitar to australia for 82$, and a guitar body loaded for 63$ to australia, and shipped guitar with case to england for 42$. All within the last year. That body I shipped to JP universe yesterday. I had a guitar shipped to me from china with case for 38$ (albeit freight shipping). I use USPS for shipping internationally.
> 
> Not my opinions, its facts. If hes charging 300 for shipping, he's over charging, sorry.
> 
> ...



You're not doing your research as far as I can see, since you're plain wrong.
It's nice that other places do customs for X amount of money, Daemoness is an established shop with a reputation and a name. That's a pretty fair price for a quality custom instrument where you clearly know what you're getting.
As for shipping, you really think shipping a brand new guitar, worth 2500 bucks across the ocean will be done using the cheapest option with no insurance?


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Apr 11, 2012)

Razzy said:


> I don't know how you're managing these shipping prices, it cost me more than that to send a guitar to Massachusetts.
> 
> Edit: I will add, value of the guitar plays into the shipping cost BIG TIME, so if you're not insuring it and claiming a low value, I can see how it could keep the cost down, though, if something happens, you're fucked.
> 
> I doubt very much Dylan doesn't insure his shipments for what they're worth, and then you're looking at the extra money for customs and taxes and whatnot.



Exactly: it depends on insurance cost, location, and exchange rate. I'd have to pay $400 to get a guitar shipped from the USA or EU to Afghanistan, with proper insurance. I'm waiting until I get back home! Royal Mail is not cheap, and we bite the bullet in the USA.

I know it costs more to get somethings shipped to certain countries. One of the forum members had to sell some of his guitars because of the outrageous import cost to Australia. It can be pretty painful in some places, pun fully intended. Shipping a fully insured $3000'ish guitar for $300 doesn't seem that bad; blame it on the shipping companies, fuel costs, etc. 

Worth it to me, absolutely for a Daemoness, but fair to argue.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 11, 2012)

I maxxed out a 6 string to my specs with custom inlays and such & BKP and only came out to be 2600


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 11, 2012)

nellings6 said:


> I maxxed out a 6 string to my specs with custom inlays and such & BKP and only came out to be 2600



USD, GBP, or EUR?


----------



## Mwoit (Apr 11, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think you're forgetting how shitty the USD is compared to the GBP right now.



I think that's the main issue here, £2000 ~ £3000 is typical of a custom in the UK, and the USD is doing poorly to the GBP which translates to a high $ price for a basic UK custom.


----------



## bob123 (Apr 11, 2012)

Razzy said:


> I don't know how you're managing these shipping prices, it cost me more than that to send a guitar to Massachusetts.
> 
> Edit: I will add, value of the guitar plays into the shipping cost BIG TIME, so if you're not insuring it and claiming a low value, I can see how it could keep the cost down, though, if something happens, you're fucked.
> 
> I doubt very much Dylan doesn't insure his shipments for what they're worth, and then you're looking at the extra money for customs and taxes and whatnot.


EDIT: Disclaimer : Im not trying to be a troll here, I was merely making a COMPLETELY subjective opinion, and a quantitative analysis on shipping rates based on my own stuff.... Dont get personally offended if I don't agree with your subjective opinion. I never said they werent quality instruments, I never said they werent worth the money, I've stated about 4 times in this thread that they are too expensive for what Im looking for. 

Im not sure what customs and stuff he has to pay, that may be part of the equation Im not taking into consideration. Last time I checked, Dave Thomas Mcnaught was a pretty reputable luthier lmao. Also, You guys keep twisting this around for whatever reason. I said .... its not worth it... TO ME... Where exactly are you guys getting confused about this? 

However, USPS offers fairly inexpensive international shipping. 400$ insurance to australia cost me 7.05$, 1000$ was 9.99$, and 2000$ was 17$ 

Apparently you guys think I'm making these numbers up... Shipped this 2 days ago. You're high if you think I'd mail across the planet without insurance....


----------



## technomancer (Apr 11, 2012)

bob123 said:


> EDIT: Disclaimer : Im not trying to be a troll here, I was merely making a COMPLETELY subjective opinion, and a quantitative analysis on shipping rates based on my own stuff.... Dont get personally offended if I don't agree with your subjective opinion. I never said they werent quality instruments, I never said they werent worth the money, I've stated about 4 times in this thread that they are too expensive for what Im looking for.
> 
> Im not sure what customs and stuff he has to pay, that may be part of the equation Im not taking into consideration. Last time I checked, Dave Thomas Mcnaught was a pretty reputable luthier lmao. Also, You guys keep twisting this around for whatever reason. I said .... its not worth it... TO ME... Where exactly are you guys getting confused about this?
> 
> ...



It's not worth it to you, we get it, you've said it multiple times in multiple threads about multiple different builders to the point you're coming across as a troll. Knock it off already.


----------



## elq (Apr 11, 2012)

Have you considered that it might actually cost more to ship something from the UK than from the US???


----------



## bob123 (Apr 11, 2012)

technomancer said:


> It's not worth it to you, we get it, you've said it multiple times in multiple threads about multiple different builders to the point you're coming across as a troll. Knock it off already.




This is the only thread and only time I've discussed daemoness in any fashion. I fail to see how that counts as trolling. 

Im not gonna post on this any more, people getting upset over this is just silly.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 11, 2012)

bob123 said:


> This is the only thread and only time I've discussed daemoness in any fashion. I fail to see how that counts as trolling.
> 
> Im not gonna post on this any more, people getting upset over this is just silly.



Actually I apologize, I was thinking you were another user that had been complaining about custom guitar prices. After reviewing I see you were not "that guy". I will say however that you have made your point in this thread


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 11, 2012)

You were thinking about me, I cant believe I cant get a fanned 7 for $273


----------



## Razzy (Apr 11, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> You were thinking about me, I cant believe I cant get a fanned 7 for $273


----------



## bob123 (Apr 11, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Actually I apologize, I was thinking you were another user that had been complaining about custom guitar prices. After reviewing I see you were not "that guy". I will say however that you have made your point in this thread



It's all good!  Not sure what the cause for all the uproar is, but I think we should just let sleeping dogs lie now 

Continue discussion! FWIW, I think daemoness' are GORGEOUS guitars, theres a reason I asked them for a quote...


----------



## Tyler (Apr 11, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> USD, GBP, or EUR?



USD


----------



## MJS (Apr 11, 2012)

I wouldn't think Dylan would be too upset about prices being discussed. If he gave someone a price he didn't want shared, I'm sure he'd let that person know. I haven't looked lately, but I thought he had some base prices either posted on his page or on Facebook before. 

Since his quote form says right on it not to request a quote unless you're serious about buying, people getting scared away by prices before that point are just freeing up his time to work on guitars for those that are willing to pay. 

In the few cases where I saw a Daemoness that I knew the price of, the prices were actually lower than I would have guessed. That skull with the MOP maggots & real fly wings is a good example... I forget what the price was in the FS thread, but having watched the progress on that build, I expected it to be higher. Dylan's an amazing artist and I think the people that are paying for that would be willing to pay more than they currently have to.


----------



## daemonessaxes (Apr 11, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> Well, some luthiers actually *like* doing inlays so a guitar without them does not raise their enthusiasm overmuch.
> The best way to get a good price from a custom luthier is to make him build a guitar he actually wants to build. You might even get it before all the bland orders.



This might be true of some builders but I don't work like this. I enjoy making all the guitars, and I build the guitars in the order of which I receive the deposits. Anything else would be unfair.


----------



## daemonessaxes (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh, and I've never charged anywhere near $300 for shipping. I use a normal courier like anyone else and the receipt is with the guitar. Any builder who angles to make money on the shipping is seriously disrespecting his customers.


----------



## bob123 (Apr 11, 2012)

daemonessaxes said:


> Oh, and I've never charged anywhere near $300 for shipping. I use a normal courier like anyone else and the receipt is with the guitar. Any builder who angles to make money on the shipping is seriously disrespecting his customers.



I probably made a mistake with regards to this, or a conversion error on my part. I'm glad to see vendors taking an active role with their orders though!


----------



## Phrygian (Apr 11, 2012)

I was quoted 370$ by fedex for shipping a guitar UNINSURED from Norway to Italy. and that was not express, express i think cost another 100$. insane.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 11, 2012)

I paid like $100 or something like that to ship a bass from Norway to Germany. Posten FTW!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Apr 11, 2012)

I emailed him a while ago and asked what the common price, or a rough estimate of a build would be. He told me 2,200 or 2,300 Euros with custom inlay/graphic. Hope this helps man.


----------



## mphsc (Apr 11, 2012)

MJS said:


> In the few cases where I saw a Daemoness that I knew the price of, the prices were actually lower than I would have guessed. That skull with the MOP maggots & real fly wings is a good example... I forget what the price was in the FS thread, but having watched the progress on that build, I expected it to be higher. Dylan's an amazing artist and I think the people that are paying for that would be willing to pay more than they currently have to.



In every case. The work is top, the woods are top, the artistry is priceless.


----------



## Lewk (Apr 11, 2012)

Dylans the man and his guitars are fucken rad. My Atlanteans been my only electric for a year now


----------



## xeL (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm not too sure on what extra costs would be incured when shipping from the UK to the US but when something is Imported into the UK above a certain price you generally have to pay 3.7% import duty as well as 20% VAT which increases the cost considerably.


----------



## Watty (Apr 12, 2012)

xeL said:


> I'm not too sure on what extra costs would be incured when shipping from the UK to the US but when something is Imported into the UK above a certain price you generally have to pay 3.7% import duty as well as 20% VAT which increases the cost considerably.



To back this up for US buyers, I bought a guitar from a forum member in Canada and it came to a total of like $1100 USD with the shipping he figured in. When UPS brought it to my door a week later, the driver asked me to write UPS a check for $85 USD and change to cover the customs fees.

Keep in mind that's all for an instrument insured and declared for about a 1/3 the value of a Daemoness, so I'd say you're looking at at almost $300 USD in customs fees unless Dylan gets creative with his declaration, which I sincerely doubt he'd do...


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 12, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think you're forgetting how shitty the USD is compared to the GBP right now.
> 
> And I believe Razzy hit the nail on the head regarding shipping. Though, always request a shipping invoice if you think you're being overcharged. It'll have everything itemized.



In the last two years, I received 3 guitars from the USA and shipped one to Australia, one ESP and two ibanez in their HSC with padding around. US->EU was roughly 120USD, EU-australia was 180. 300£ does seem a bit much and still is 5-10% of the guitar price, it's not negligible.

The coutnerpoint is, when you get a guitar from Daemoness, blackmachine, Amfisound etc, when they send you the finished pics, the only question you usually ask is "what's the fastest shipping available ?"


----------



## Lewk (Apr 12, 2012)

Look, it's already been covered. Bottom line is you get the receipt. 

I've sent more guitars to the States and Europe from here in the UK than I care to remember and I always get the bitching about the shipping cost. In-fact I've lost a few sales on Ebay because I wont take a loss and negotiate costs out of my control. I learned that the hard way when I caved in to an adamant Ebayer who had me send a guitar in a cardboard box and uninsured (what was I thinking) because he was happy to take the risk...and surprise surprise when it got to him damaged he expected me to refund him and cover the costs of getting the guitar there and back 

The UK/US exchange rate aint in your favour by a considerable amount (£1=$1.60), which begs the question;why would you consider buying a guitar from the UK in the first place if money is your prime concern? 

If you've ever sent a guitar abroad you'll know that you have to declare the actual value for the insurance claim and that increases the cost *alot*, especially on a £2k+ guitar. And secondly, do you want to be able to track the package, have it come to you in days, not weeks and have a verified delivery so it has to be signed over to you rather than just left on your doorstep?

Even if you're happy to take the risk, chances are that the builder wont be.


----------



## endo (Apr 13, 2012)

I'd be willing to wager that if you're in the market for a new custom and you're looking at Daemoness, then money isn't a primary concern.

IMHO, if you have to ask, you can't afford it.


----------



## sell2792 (Apr 13, 2012)

Whatever you do, if you get one, get the most fucking brutal inlay possible.


----------



## bob123 (Apr 13, 2012)

watsonb2 said:


> To back this up for US buyers, I bought a guitar from a forum member in Canada and it came to a total of like $1100 USD with the shipping he figured in. When UPS brought it to my door a week later, the driver asked me to write UPS a check for $85 USD and change to cover the customs fees.
> 
> Keep in mind that's all for an instrument insured and declared for about a 1/3 the value of a Daemoness, so I'd say you're looking at at almost $300 USD in customs fees unless Dylan gets creative with his declaration, which I sincerely doubt he'd do...




EDIT: This is NOT including the harmonized sales tax, but the canadian would pay that before it would ship. 

Sorry, but this isnt true at all. NAFTA prevents paying customs from USA to Canada, and vice versa, UNLESS you are IMPORTING* NEW items *from another country to sell as new. Bottom line, cananda and usa do NOT pay customs fees to each other. If you got charged an extra 85, you got ripped off, and in a very bad way. 

Also, as a final interjection, USPS provides the lowest cost international shipping in the unites states. If you are shipping abroad, do yourself a favor and get multiple quotes on items, don't just go to the most convenient location to your house.


----------



## bob123 (Apr 13, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> The coutnerpoint is, when you get a guitar from Daemoness, blackmachine, Amfisound etc, when they send you the finished pics, the only question you usually ask is "what's the fastest shipping available ?"




LOL!! This is so true


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 13, 2012)

Lewk said:


> Look, it's already been covered. Bottom line is you get the receipt.
> 
> I've sent more guitars to the States and Europe from here in the UK than I care to remember and I always get the bitching about the shipping cost. In-fact I've lost a few sales on Ebay because I wont take a loss and negotiate costs out of my control. I learned that the hard way when I caved in to an adamant Ebayer who had me send a guitar in a cardboard box and uninsured (what was I thinking) because he was happy to take the risk...and surprise surprise when it got to him damaged he expected me to refund him and cover the costs of getting the guitar there and back
> 
> ...



You can get around that by declaring it a gift with commercial value


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 13, 2012)

sell2792 said:


> Whatever you do, if you get one, get the most fucking brutal inlay possible.



Dylan's inlays are getting crazier with each build. I can't wait to start drawing up mine.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 13, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> You can get around that by declaring it a gift with commercial value



Customs agents aren't retards you know.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 13, 2012)

bob123 said:


> EDIT: This is NOT including the harmonized sales tax, but the canadian would pay that before it would ship.
> 
> Sorry, but this isnt true at all. NAFTA prevents paying customs from USA to Canada, and vice versa, UNLESS you are IMPORTING* NEW items *from another country to sell as new. Bottom line, cananda and usa do NOT pay customs fees to each other. If you got charged an extra 85, you got ripped off, and in a very bad way.



What he probably got charged is a brokerage fee which UPS and FedEx both charge for taking things over the border.



Stealthdjentstic said:


> You can get around that by declaring it a gift with commercial value



This is also a felony last time I checked.


----------



## Rook (Apr 14, 2012)

^And if it wasn't it doesn't work anymore.

Even when I specifically ask people not to, a lot of the stuff I get sent from the USA comes market as a gift and they don't give a rat's backside.

Arguing about whether or not the guy should or not aside, here's a breakdown.

Last I heard the base cost for a 6 string daemoness with nothing on it was £1500. IIRC that didn't come with a case, that was about another £130. I think the quote I got for a hard tail 7 with a figured maple top, swamp ash back, maple neck, no inlay, ebony board was in the region of £1850. Can't remember if that was a case.

Let's pretend you're more imaginative than me, so round it up to £2k.

Nobody with give you $1.60 to the pound, that's trade rate, you'll probably get about $1.65. Don't forget shipping too. I fedex'd an amp to Australia for £150 and It arrived in 3 days, I can't imagine it'll cost more than that. Let's say £120, I think that's what I paid last I shipped a guitar.

Total cost GBP 2120
Total cost USA street rates: $3500
Tax will be around 10-20% depending on where you are. Let's say 15. Total USD is $4000.

I gotta be honest, my BRJ order's not much less than that, and you may even get a discount. That's pretty good value to me, but I'm british and everything costs that much here. Except Daemoness which we get a lil cheaper


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 14, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> Customs agents aren't retards you know.



Maybe not the french ones!


----------



## Erazoender (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah the shipping is like 80$ shipping fees, the rest is insurance. It's something like 10% of the item if I'm not mistaken? Not to mention that they do their work on a lot smaller of a scale with very very detailed artwork on the instruments (generally) that's their specialty; to spend less time on a guitar costing less would clog them up for what their true talent lies (both luthiers and artists), thus it makes sense to charge more for what you would consider a "stock" guitar.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Aug 20, 2012)

Anyone know how much this beauty is/was?






It's literally my dream guitar and at some point down the road I'd love to have Daemoness make it for me (probably not for 10 years but still lol).


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 20, 2012)

Every time I see that inlay!

I will own that guitar (or one like it made by Dylan) one day.


----------



## Winspear (Aug 20, 2012)

About £2100?


----------



## REIGNS (Dec 8, 2013)

says your banned? wanted to know who/how you got this sort of shipping


----------

